# BCCODE:4E error.



## rohit_11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello,
I am new to this forum. I have a query regarding an error message that i am getting regularly. I am using a A8N-SLI motherboard with 3000+ processor. I am using 2x256 memory module running at 333Mhz. The serial number of the memory is HY5DU28822BT-J. I am having problems while creating dvd movies and while playing games. The system restarts automatically and after it reboots give an error report. The technical details gives the following detail: Bccode:4e BCP1:0000008F BCP2:00018E31 BCP3:00012679 BCP4:00000000 OSver:5_1_2600. I have tried running NTune software provided with the motherboard and the system reboots. While creating DVD using Nero system reboots. It would be much appriciated if i can get some help.
Thank you,
Rohit.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to tsf
check out the qualified vendor list 
*here* 
the corsair twinx is the hot one
it looks like your ram is bringing you down.. stagnating a nice setup
throw in a gig of ddr400 and you will see a world of change.

are you running dual channel now?
you could try jumping the voltage up a notch on the existing modules

post back


----------

